# Pyraminx Race



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello together

This is the official Pyraminx Race Thread.

*Information*:

- This Race is build on trust, so please be honest 
- A new Round starts *every Wednesday* (Noon to Midday in North- and Southamerica, Evening in Europe/Africa and Night in Asia/Australia)
- Stages are: *Sub-12 / 10 / 8 / 6 / 5 / 4 *and *3* (if requested i add a stage)
- You graduate to the next stage if you got three Ao12's under the current stage.
- Please write this info in your post: *Race to Sub-?, Average, Times*
- Each round contains 12 Scrambles, so the Ao12 counts

If there are any Questions, *feel free to ask*!

Greetings and GOOD LUCK

PixelWizard


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

*ROUND 1 (Closed)*
*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. R L U' R' U L' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' R L' B' u'
2. L U L' U L' B' U' B L U R' b' l u'
3. L' U' R' U' L R U L R' L' R' U B' b' u r
4. U' L R' U' R U' L' U R' L R L' U' L' B l' u r'
5. R L' R' L' B L B' L U R' L' B l' u' r
6. L' R' L R' L R' L' U L R' L' R U R L' B b l' r'
7. R L' U L' U' L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U R L b l' u r
8. R' L' U' R' U L B U B' U B u r'
9. L U' L' R' U R U R' L R L U' L U' R' B b' l' u
10. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U R b' l u
11. R L' R L R U' L' U L R U L' l' u r'
12. R' U L' R L U L' B' U' B U' L U' L' B b' u' r 

Good Luck to everyone!

PixelWizard


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

I hate Pyra, but if I'm going to reach my goal this year of sucking at 3x3 (i.e. getting below the line in as many of these graphs as possible) then hopefully something like this will motivate me to practise. It looks like, for Pyra, I need to get my average down to sub-12.5. If I reach that goal too early, and I don't know much about Pyra but I think sub-12.5 should be easy, I might try to get sub-10.

What scrambler are you using? And whatever it is, _please could you stop using it and start using a random state scrambler_? There's no point doing this race if the scrambler is that bad. My times were 19.10, 18.02, 11.58, 17.18, 8.24, 12.59, 16.67, 12.23, 12.65, 3.06, 13.00, 21.25+. My first time not using random state scrambles and of course, PB Ao5 and two solves under my previous PB, including a 3 second single. I would never have got anything like that so easily with no warmup with random state scrambles.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> I hate Pyra, but if I'm going to reach my goal this year of sucking at 3x3 (i.e. getting below the line in as many of these graphs as possible) then hopefully something like this will motivate me to practise. It looks like, for Pyra, I need to get my average down to sub-12.5. If I reach that goal too early, and I don't know much about Pyra but I think sub-12.5 should be easy, I might try to get sub-10.
> 
> What scrambler are you using? And whatever it is, _please could you stop using it and start using a random state scrambler_? There's no point doing this race if the scrambler is that bad. My times were 19.10, 18.02, 11.58, 17.18, 8.24, 12.59, 16.67, 12.23, 12.65, 3.06, 13.00, 21.25+. My first time not using random state scrambles and of course, PB Ao5 and two solves under my previous PB, including a 3 second single. I would never have got anything like that so easily with no warmup with random state scrambles.



Ok, I saw that the scrambles where really really bad, I'm sorry for this.

From now on i will use this scramble-program--> http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/megascrambler.html?scramble=pyrs

It's a Random-State scrambler as mentioned here.

Sorry for the circumstances, it's my first race, that I organize. But thanks for the Information, I like to improve


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Ok, I saw that the scrambles where really really bad, I'm sorry for this.
> 
> From now on i will use this scramble-program--> http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/megascrambler.html?scramble=pyrs
> 
> ...


That really doesn't look like a random state scrambler, but it does say there that it does... I didn't think it was random state because the scrambles are all exactly the same length (below optimal for some scrambles) and not very good. Scramble 10 wouldn't even be allowed in competition. If I were you, I would get scrambles from qqTimer, csTimer (which uses qqTimer scrambles), or the official scrambler.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

See below


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 10, 2014)

I think you missunderstood 

The first scrambles I used where non-random-state scrambles.

The scrambles should be better now 

Now I replaced them, with scrambles from the lini above, which are 100% random-state.


----------



## Royiky (Sep 15, 2014)

Race to sub 4
Average:5.15


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 15, 2014)

Race to *Sub-5*

Ao12: *5.86*

Times: 6.13, 5.42, 5.11, 7.47, 8.01, 4.89, 5.48, 5.30, 6.32, 6.04, 4.44, 6.40

Pretty happy with it, but it can and must get better!


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Race to sub-10
Had to use my crappy-turning, no corner-cutting, popping Qj pyra, my sheng is down for maintenance
Avg - 11.55
1. (17.97) 
2. 9.4
3. 13.03
4. 12.84
5. 9.91
6. 17.6
7. 8.17
8. 10.24
9. 12.06
10. (6.28)
11. 7.94
12. 14.28


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 17, 2014)

*ROUND 1 Results*
---------------------

1. Royiky (*5.15*)
2. PixelWizard (*5.86*)
3. penguinz7 (*11.55*)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 17, 2014)

*ROUND 2 (Closed)*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. L R U L' R U' R' L' U L U' L R' L' U R L B b' l r
2. B' R L' B L R' U' R U B' R B R L B' b u' r'
3. L U' R U L' R' U R' L b l' u'
4. U' L R U R' L' U' R' L R u
5. U' R L U R' L' R B U B' U R' U R' L' u' r'
6. L' R' U' R' U L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' R' L' B' b' l r
7. U' L R' U' R U' L' U L' U' L' b' l' u' r'
8. B' R L' B L R' U L B L B' L' b' l r
9. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' L' B l u
10. L U' R U R' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' L' B b l u' r
11. U' R' L' R L' U' R U' R' L
12. L U' R' U R' L' R' U R U R B l u r' 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 17, 2014)

Avg - 10.28
1. (14.02)
2. 6.75
3. 13.75
4. (2.6)  -see below
5. 8.38
6. 11.78
7. 10.04
8. 13.22
9. 8.65
10. 11.91
11. 8.35
12. 9.98
The 2.6 second solve. Yes, it is legit. It was 5 moves and one tip. (6?)
So I went to do the 4th solve, inspected, started solving, and then realized the timer hadn't started.
I solved, but then didn't want to do the same scramble, because I already knew how to solve it, and I thought it would be cheap. I decided to do three random moves in front of the scramble to change it up. I don't remember the three moves. Sub Canadian record single!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok, I'll join. I've hardly touched my pyraminx for over a year so I might be pretty bad though I expect it won't take long to get back in the groove since it didn't take me long to get "fast".

Race to sub-8
Average: 8.24
8.74, 8.06, 8.09, (13.28), 9.62, (7.07), 10.08, 7.07, 7.22, 8.54, 6.49, 7.86

No warm up. Purposely did this to see how much I can improve from absolute rustiness in one week or so. Most of the time I was just trying to remember the cases and get used to turning, etc.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 22, 2014)

Race to *Sub-5*

Ao12: *6.05*

Times: 6.26, 5.54, 5.93, 6.47, 5.71, 4.75, 6.76, 5.76, (4.54), 8.18, 5.18, (8.43)

No, this isn't good, I'm definitely not happy with this crap...


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 24, 2014)

*ROUND 2 Results*
---------------------

1. PixelWizard (*6.05*)
2. sneaklyfox(*8.24*)
3. penguinz7 (*10.28*)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 24, 2014)

*ROUND 3 (Closed)*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. U R L' U' R' L U L' U L R U R' U' L B' l u' r
2. R' U L' R' U' L R' U R B U B' U B u' r'
3. L U' L R' U L R L R U R' U' L' U' B l u
4. L' R' U' L R' U B' R B R U L' b l u r'
5. U' L R' U' R U' L' U' R' B' R' B R' U' R' L' b' l' u
6. R' U' L' R U L' B L B' L U' R L' B l u'
7. L B' L R B L R' L' U L R U' R' U' R' B' l' u' r
8. R U R L' U' R L U' L' B' U' B U' L R b' l u
9. U' L R U R' L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U R B' b' l
10. L U R L' R U' R U R U' R' U' R U R' U' b l u r
11. U R L' U' R' L R' L' R' U' R L R U R' L' B b l' u'
12. U' R U' L U' R' L' U R U R' U R L B b' r 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Race to sub-8 Avg - 9.08
1. 7.48
2. 7.43
3. 7.98
4. 15.92 +
5. 8.18
6. 11.39
7. 9.24
8. 10.95
9. 10.51
10. 7.77
11. 8.51
12. 8.79 What method(s) do you all use?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 24, 2014)

Race to sub-8
Average: 7.03
6.51, 8.04, 7.58, 5.77, 8.07, 7.07, 7.15, (8.83), 6.91, 7.40, 5.81, (5.55)

About 80 solves of practice between last round and this round. Still struggling to remember on some of the cases. Nothing a little more practice can't fix. I use keyhole. I learned half of oka some time ago but kind of forgot/haven't practiced it.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 25, 2014)

Race to *Sub-5*

Ao12: *5.61*

Times: 6.31, 5.40, (7.30), 6.67, 4.94, 5.54, 5.13, 5.50, 4.64, 4.92, 7.02, (4.50)

Pretty happy with this Round. Could have been even better, if i didn't messed up some of the solves.

@penguinz7: I use the *Keyhole Method* with which you can go pretty far down to lower times (I think maximum is high 3s and low 4s), but I know it isn't the best Method. I started to learn 1-Flip, but I didn't got faster, even after practicing alot... Which method do you use?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, I watched a 1-flip tutorial first time today. So now I know what it is. I'm going to practice it.


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 26, 2014)

I use self-taught Intuitive Polish V. I have very little practice with it, (200 solves) and have really bad recognition. I think I could get really fast with this, but I'll probably switch to oka or something soon.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 26, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> I use self-taught Intuitive Polish V. I have very little practice with it, (200 solves) and have really bad recognition. I think I could get really fast with this, but I'll probably switch to oka or something soon.



I've done the exact same as you, self-taught Intuitive Polish V. Except I have over a years practice with it. I've gotten a sub-3 avg5 PB and a sub 3.5 avg12 PB. So if there is any advice I can give you is stick to Polish V at the moment, get really good at it and then learn something else, like oka if you want to. But if you practice Polish V now, then in the future when your really fast if there is a bad case for oka and in the exact same scramble there is a good solution using Polish V then you will get a really good solve.


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 30, 2014)

@CiaranBeahan Thanks that's pretty awesome! I didn't really think anyone else used intuitive polish v. Guess there's always someone right? Thanks for the advice, i will definitely keep that in mind, and most likely stick to it for a couple of months at least.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Whats polish V


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Whats polish V



Yeah, I was wondering that too and I'm sure someone who actually uses the method can correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I know, I think it is basically a variation of LBL but with one incorrect edge in the first layer (so it looks like a V) and use algs to finish the rest.


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 30, 2014)

Polish V Is basically build 2 edges of a layer (a V) and solve the rest with one alg. The location/orientation of the third edge of the first layer does not matter.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 1, 2014)

I solve a V and then the back edge of the top layer and then solve last three edges.

And my average of 5 PB is 2.99 and average of 12 PB is 3.25


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 1, 2014)

*ROUND 3 Results*
---------------------

1. PixelWizard (*5.61*)
2. sneaklyfox(*7.03* - 2 rounds from graduating)
3. penguinz7 (*9.08*)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 1, 2014)

*ROUND 4 (Closed)*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. U L' R' U' L R' L' U L U' L R' L' R L' B' b' l u r'
2. U' R L U R' L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R L B u
3. R' L U' R U L' U R B U B' R' U' b' l u' r'
4. L B' L R B L R' U R' L R L U' L U' R L b u
5. B' R L' B L R' U' L' U L' R' L' R U L' B b' u'
6. R L' U L' U' L' R' U' R U' R' U L' B' b' l' u r
7. R' U L R U' L' U L' U B' U B L U' R' L' l' r
8. L' R' U' R' U L R' L' U L U R L' u r
9. R L' R' L' U R U' R' L B' b' l u' r
10. R L R U R L' U' L R' L' R U' R' L B l
11. L' R' U L R U' R' U L' U L U' R' l u'
12. L' R' U R' L U' R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U' R' L l u' r 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2014)

Round 4
Race to sub-8

Average: 7.23
Times: (10.65), 7.55, 8.28, 5.96, 6.39, 8.99, 7.36, 7.81, 8.24, 5.77, 5.93, (5.66)

I've actually only been practicing 1-flip but did this with keyhole. My keyhole times are still worse than what they used to be. Looks like I had to warm up. My 1-flip times are almost comparable to this now.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Race to sub-8
Average - 9.18
1. 11.56
2. 7.59
3. 7.88
4. (5.3)
5. 9.37
6. 10.69
7. 7.8
8. 8.86
9. 10.46
10. 9.6
11. 7.97
12. (DNF)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 3, 2014)

So I have not practiced pyraminx much at all, I currently use the 5 alg LBL method, and average sub 15, but whould like to get better. Any recommendations on which method I should learn next. I was thinking Oka, Keyhole, or LP.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 3, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> So I have not practiced pyraminx much at all, I currently use the 5 alg LBL method, and average sub 15, but whould like to get better. Any recommendations on which method I should learn next. I was thinking Oka, Keyhole, or LP.



Keyhole. Oka is like a variation of keyhole, slightly harder.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 3, 2014)

^ Yes.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Pixelwizard, can I do each week twice? I want to do average of 12's with a couple different methods.


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 7, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> Hey Pixelwizard, can I do each week twice? I want to do average of 12's with a couple different methods.



Which day would you suggest to add?


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't mean add a day, (although that would be cool too.) I mean can I do each day's race twice.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 8, 2014)

Race to sub 12- 16.035

19.515, 18.774, 12.504, 15.553, (8.366), 17.120, (25.135), 16.308, 15.115, 14.215, 14.684, 16.557 

Very slow even for me, I haven't started learning KeyHole yet, but wanted to have one LBL average so I can see how much I improve.


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Me wants round 5


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Race to sub 12 Round 4
Sorry if it's a bit late but you haven't posted a new round, want to sub 12 before I sub 10.
*Average: 10.795*
Times: 12.834, 8.201, 11.784, (6.617), (17.250), 10.684, 10.565, 7.067, 9.951, 9.667, 11.734, 14.567


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 17, 2014)

*ROUND 4 Results*
---------------------

1. sneaklyfox (*7.23* - 1 round from graduating)
2. penguinz7(*9.18*)
3. RjFx2 (*10.79*)
4. Rocky0701 (*16.03*)

Congratulations to everyone!

Sorry for not posting Rounds for a while, I had a lot too do, but I know I shouldn't let this count as an excuse.
I'll try to be more consistent with this in the future!



> I don't mean add a day, (although that would be cool too.) I mean can I do each day's race twice.



@penguinz7: I'm sorry, but a weekly race is thought to be absolved just once (like at a competition, you can't do a round twice). You can of course do the round multiple times for yourself, but you should only post your first attempt.


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 17, 2014)

*ROUND 5 (Closed)*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. U' R U' L U' R' L' U L R' L' R L' b u' r
2. R L U' R' L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R L' l u r
3. U' L R' U' R U' L' U R U' B U' B' R' U R L' b u' r'
4. R' U L R U' L' U' R U' R' L u
5. R' U R U' R U' R' U' R U' b u'
6. R' U' L R U L' U L' U B' U B L U' R' L' b u' r'
7. L R' U R L U L U' B' b' l' r
8. U' R U' L U' R' L' U' L' U B' U B L U' R L B b u r'
9. R' L' U L' U' R L' U' R U B' R B R U' R' L' B' b' l r'
10. L' R U L R' U' R L' B' b l
11. L' R U' L U R' U L B L B U' B L R' L' B b' l' r'
12. R L U R' L' U' R U' R' L' U' L R b' l' u' r 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 17, 2014)

Average of 12: 6.05
1. 8.14 
2. 6.62 
3. 5.64 
4. 4.00 
5. (3.24) 
6. 4.85 
7. 7.76 
8. 6.31 
9. 6.46 
10. (9.41) 
11. 3.76 
12. 6.92 
yeah


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Round 5
Race to sub-8 *Avg - 7.93* yay
1. 6.74 
2. 6.78
3. 6.23
4. 6.95
5. 9.44
6. 7.8
7. 9.74 +
8. (11.24 +)
9. 8
10. 9.03
11. (6.2)
12. 8.63


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 22, 2014)

_Round 5 -- Race to Sub-5_

Ao12: *5.40*

(7.01), 5.30, 6.18, 6.05, (4.04), 5.06, 6.41, 5.04, 6.39, 4.84, 4.26, 4.50

Decent


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 22, 2014)

*ROUND 5 Results*
---------------------

1. PixelWizard (*5.40*)
2. Antonie Faz Fan(*6.05*)
4. pengzuinz7(*7.93* -- 2 Rounds from graduating)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 22, 2014)

*ROUND 6*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. L U R L' R U' R U R B U B' L l u
2. U L' R' U' L R L U R U' R' L' U R L' B' b' l u'
3. U' L' R' U L R U R U' R' L' U' L R L' B' b u r
4. L U' R' U R' L' R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U L l' u r'
5. R' U' L' R L' U R U R' U' L' U' R L' B b l r'
6. R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' b u' r'
7. U L R U' L' R' U R U' R L R L' R L' b l' u'
8. U L' R' U' L R L' B L' B' L' U R L B' l r
9. L R L R' L' R L U L' R' L' U R B b l'
10. U L R U' L' R' B' R' U' R U B U L B l u r
11. R L' U L' U' L' R' L B L B' L U' R' B l u r'
12. L R' U' R L' U' R B U B' R' U R L' B' b' l r' 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 22, 2014)

Round 6 Race to Sub 10 
Ao12 = *9.60*
7.88, (13.13), 7.97, 7.21, 8.66, (5.76), 10.43, 12.00, 13.20, 9.20, 7.76, 11.68


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 23, 2014)

Race to sub-8
*Avg - 9.16*


Spoiler: Times



1. 10.16
2. 9.35
3. (13.83)
4. 10.12
5. 10.19
6. 10.5
7. 8.12
8. 11.11
9. 6.99
10. 7.15
11. 7.9
12. (6.36)


----------



## mns112 (Oct 28, 2014)

Race to sub 10
Average 10.18
Times
14.34
18.26
8.31
9.70
8.47
7.42
13.92
12.30
10.20
6.91 (Full step PB)
8.61
8.48


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 29, 2014)

*ROUND 6 Results*
---------------------

1. penguinz7 (*9.16*)
2. Wylie28 (*9.60* - 2 rounds away from graduating)
3. mns112 (*10.18*)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 29, 2014)

*ROUND 7*
---------------------

*Scrambles (from here)*:

1. U R L' U' R' L' R L U L' R' L' U L' B' b' l' u' r
2. R L' U' L U R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U R B' b' l' r'
3. R L' R' L U R U' R' U L' U' L' B u r'
4. L U' R' U' R L' U R U' R' U L' U L U' R' u r
5. L' R L R L B' R' B R' L' U R L b l' r'
6. U R U L R' U L' U' L' B' l' u' r
7. L' R U L' U' L' R' B' R' U' R U B R L B' b l' u' r
8. L B' L R B L U' R' U' R U' L' B b u'
9. U L' R' L U' R U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R' B l u' r
10. L U' L R' U L U L' U L U' R U R' L' B b l
11. L U' R' U R' L' R' U' L' U B' U B L U' R L' B b u r'
12. U' R' L' R' L U R' U' R U' R' U L' U L R L b l' r 

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Punnett (Oct 29, 2014)

Race to sub 10.
Average 11.16
10.88
9.76
11.75
10.63
10.93
7.39
11.63
12.43
13.06
11.78
8.75
13.25


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2014)

Round 7
Race to sub-8
Average: 7.64
(8.99), 7.52, 7.01, 8.45, 8.22, 7.23, 8.20, 7.51, 7.06, 8.00, (4.92), 7.18

I stopped practicing 1-flip. Actually, stopped practicing at all. Did this with keyhole. I still suck compared to a year ago, but I'll take it. Maybe I'll get back into real practice when my Moyu Pyraminx arrives.


----------



## aditya gaikwad (Oct 30, 2014)

i didnt got it


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 1, 2014)

Switching to 1-flip, also switching to "Race to sub-10"
*Avg - 12.73*


Spoiler: Times



1. 15.43
2. (20.86)
3. (9.3)
4. 10.8
5. 10.98
6. 12.68
7. 9.71
8. 10.06
9. 15.67
10. 11.56
11. 11.67
12. 18.75


----------



## Berd (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't know if this is still active but...

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-17
avg of 12: 10.402

Time List:
1. 10.624 
2. (8.671) 
3. 10.790 
4. 8.693 
5. 9.560 
6. 11.340 
7. 9.051 
8. 12.225 
9. 9.066 
10. (13.627) 
11. 12.729+ 
12. 9.941


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

should I restart this thread?

also, should i start a skewb race thread?


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> should I restart this thread?
> 
> also, should i start a skewb race thread?


Yes! I would definitely compete if you make one.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

End of round 7

race to sub 10
penguinz7 12.73
Pennett 11.16
Berd 10.402

Race to sub 8

sneaklyfox 7.64


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

Round 8!!

scrambles:
1: U L' B' L B r u'
2: R B R L' B L' U' B' l' r b u'
3: U R U' L R' B L l r' b' u'
4: L U L U R U L B r b'
5: L U' L R' L B U l' r b
6: L' U' R U' L' R B' l r b' u'
7: L' B U B L' R B L' u'
8: U R U' L' R' L' R' U R' l' r' b
9: U' L R U' L R L' B R' l b'
10: B' L' B R' L' B' R L' l r' b u
11: U' R U' L' U L' U L l' r' u'
12: U R B L U B U' L' l r b u

From gq timer


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm happy to see this started up again!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm happy too. Maybe this will motivate me to actually practice?

Round 8
Average: 6.88
(4.76), 7.85, 6.47, 5.54, 5.30, 9.36, 6.01, 6.42, 7.25, (11.78), 7.32, 7.31

I should actually practice. Are we doing this once a week? I'm going to aim to get 100 pyraminx solves in a day. Then we'll see how far I get.

Edit: Race to sub-? I think I should set a harder goal for myself. I'm going to try for sub-6.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Race to sub-5. 
Avg - 5.98 ouch


Spoiler: Times



1. (2.23) XD
2. 6.01
3. 4.36
4. 5.23
5. 5.31
6. 8.71
7. 5.44
8. (9.18)
9. 6.58
10. 7.32
11. 6.72
12. 4.16





Spoiler: 2.23 Reconstruction



U L' B' L B r u'
Solution: [U'] L' R' L R U' u b'
3.1 tps meh


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> End of round 7
> penguinz7 12.73





penguinz7 said:


> Race to sub-5.
> Avg - 5.98



Well you've improved a lot since last round... nice.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well you've improved a lot since last round... nice.



Yeah a bit.  It's kind of become my main event.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

If you want i can update this twice a week


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> If you want i can update this twice a week



I'd be cool with that.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2015)

R.8
race to sub-14
avg: *14.75*
12.46, 14.74, 15.54, (8.24), 18.16, (19.57), 11.97, 15.62, 14.37, 14.87, 15.53, 14.23

Im so slow XD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

end of round 8

race to:

sub 14:
Ordway Persyn: 14.75

sub 6:
sneaklyfox: 6.88

sub 5:
penguinz7: 5.98


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

round 9! ends tuesday
also bumping up the number of scrambles to 24!

1. U' B' R L' R' B U L' l' r' u' 
2. L B U' L' R B L U' 
3. U L' R' L R' L B R' U l' r u 
4. U L' R' L U R' U' L R' l' 
5. U' L' B' U L' B R U L' l r' u 
6. R' U B' U R B' R l r b' 
7. U R' L' U B R B l r' u' 
8. U' B U B' L' U' R' l u' 
9. U B U L U' B' L' R' b u 
10. L' R' B R' L U L B' l' r b' 
11. U' L' R' U' B R' U' l b u' 
12. U L' B' R' U R' B R' l u' 
13. L' B R' U L B' U L b 
14. U' R' B' U R' L' U L' l u 
15. R' B' L B U' L B' l r' u 
16. L' R' L' B' L' B' U B b' 
17. U L' R U L' B R' L' U' l' r b u 
18. U' L U B R L' B' U l r b u 
19. L U L' R' U B U' R' r b' u' 
20. L' B' R' B R' U B' l' r u' 
21. L' B R' L R B L B' l r b' u' 
22. B' R' B U' R' B' R' r u 
23. U' B L' U' L' U B' l r' u 
24. U' B' R' L' R L' R' L B' r b'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 27, 2015)

Round 9
Race to sub-6
Average: 6.05
7.30, 4.18, 7.49, 6.16, 7.38, 5.21, 5.46, 5.87, 6.01, 6.10, 5.66, 5.75, 6.89, 5.53, 8.29, 5.94, 6.72, 7.88, 4.71, 4.94, 5.57, 3.89, 6.33, 5.98

I attribute this to practice.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 28, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 9
> Race to sub-6
> Average: 6.05


You're so close!! 

Race to sub 5 - *5.41* yay!



Spoiler: Times



1. 5.44 R' U' L U' L' B' U L' b' r l
2. 5.32 U R' L U L R L R U' b r' l u'
3. 5.66 B L' B R L U' B' R U b r u'
4. (3.61) R B U R' U B' L' l' u
5. 5.33 L' R B L R' L U' B' b r' u'
6. 5.05 B' U' B' R' U' L' R r l u
7. 4.58 L' R U' R B R B' b' r l u'
8. 4.46 R B' R L' B R U' L' b' l
9. 6.42 B R B L' U R r l u
10. 5.84 U L' U R' U L B' L r' u
11. 5.11 U B' R L R' L U L b' r' u
12. 4.43 L' U B R' L' U' L R' U' r' l
13. 4.83 B U R B L' R U' r l u
14. 4.48 L U B L' U' L U r' l
15. (9.71) B L' R' L' U B' R' b' r l u'
16. 4.53 B' L' R U L' B R L' U' b' r l u'
17. 7.13 B' U' B' U' B' L' B' b l'
18. 8.69 U R L' R L' U' L r u'
19. 6.10 B U R' L U' R' B U b' l
20. 4.23 B L R' B L B' L' U' b' r l' u'
21. 5.12 R U B' R U' R' U' b' l u
22. 6.19 U L' R' U' B' R L' U' l' u'
23. 4.87 U L' R B' U' B' R' l
24. 5.11 R U B L B U R' U l u


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 1, 2015)

bh13

Race to sub Five: 5.62
Times: 6.11, 4.64, 5.71, 6.85, 8.80, 6.00, 7.10, 3.82, (3.50), 4.90, 4.82, 4.26, 3.76, 7.44, (10.69), 5.79, 6.42, 4.98, 4.96, 8.29, 5.02, 4.91, 5.12, 3.86

would be a good average but for all the fails


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2015)

r 9 
race to sub 14
ao24 *14.27*
10.77, 15.78, 15.84, 13.37, 14.70, 11.66, 15.20, 20.42, 11.81, 9.09, 15.58, 10.56, 10.21, 15.08, (28.42), 22.35, 23.92, 11.29, 13.13, 19.20, 13.10, 9.22, 11.74, (7.87)

had 3 bad solves in a row, I should have been more careful.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2015)

end of round 9!

race to sub 14:
Ordway Persyn: 14.27

race to sub 6:
sneaklyfox: 6.05

race to sub 5:
Bh13: 5.62
penguinz7: 5.41


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2015)

round 10! ends Saturday (reseting the days a bit)

1. L' B L' B L' U B R' l' r' b' 
2. U B L R' L R' B R' l 
3. L B' R' L' B' L B' L' l' r b' u 
4. L' U L B L' B' R L' l' u' 
5. R' L' U L' R' U' B L' l b' 
6. U L' R B' R L B b u' 
7. U R' U L' U' B R' L U' l' r' 
8. U' L' B R' U B L R' l' r' b' u' 
9. U B' L' R L U B l' r b u 
10. U L' U L B L' R' L U' l' b 
11. L' R' L' B R B' L B l r' b' 
12. R U' R B' U R' U R' B r b u' 
13. U L' U' R B L' B' L r' b 
14. B R' L' U B U' L' b' u 
15. U' L' B' L' U L R' U' l' r 
16. L B U' L U' L U' L' l b' u' 
17. L' R U L' U' B' R b' 
18. U B' R' U L U' B' U b u 
19. R U' L R' L' R L' R' l r' b' u' 
20. U L U' R' B U' L B l' r b u 
21. U' R' U' R' L R' B' l r b' u' 
22. R' L U' L U B R' L' l' r' b' u 
23. U' B L' R U' L' B' L' R' l 
24. U R' U' B L U' L' B l r' 

Good luck!


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 10 race to sub 5
Times: 5.97, 4.21, 5.20, 5.92, 4.86, 6.19, 12.11, 4.46, 4.26, 4.72, 7.62, 4.56, 4.30, 3.12, 6.05, 3.98, 7.74, 5.20, 4.88, 5.50, 6.24, 5.57, 5.44, 5.92 
Average: 5.40


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Round 10
Race to sub-5
*Avg - 5.51 *Started off ok, but really slowed down at the end.



Spoiler: Times



5.55, 4.59, (4.5), 5.23, 4.67, 5.75, 6.68, 4.8, 5.51, 5, 6.19, 4.88, 6.11, 5.45, 5.97, 5.15, 5.8, 4.64, 6.22, 5.9, (7.2), 6.21, 5.67, 5.32


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2015)

end of round 10

race to sub 5:
penguinz7: 5.51
Bh13: 5.40


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2015)

round 11 end friday
1. R U B' R U' L U' l u 
2. U' L B' L R L B' L' u' 
3. U R' L R B' L' R' B' L l b 
4. R B' L' B' U' l' r b' u' 
5. L' U' R' U B' L R' L' l' r' u 
6. L B R L R' L R U r' b 
7. B L B R' L' R' U l b' 
8. L B L' U B' U' L b 
9. U R' U B' R' B' U' R l r' u 
10. U B' U' L' B' R' U' l' b 
11. U' B' L' B R U' B' U' l b' u 
12. L' R U' L U R L R' l r' 
13. U R B' R L' B L U' L l b' u 
14. U R' L' B L U L B' L l' b' u 
15. R U' B' U' R' L B L' r' b' 
16. R' U' B L' R' B' L' B l' r u 
17. L' R' B' U R L U' l r' b' u' 
18. U' L' R' B' L' B' L U' l r b u' 
19. R L U' B' L R B L l' u' 
20. U' R U' R' U B R L l' r 
21. B' R U B U' L l' r' b' 
22. R L' B' R L' B R U l r' b u 
23. U R L' U R' U L R' B' l b' u 
24. L B R' L' R' B' U' l r b' u'


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 11 Race to sub-5 -* 6.4*
..... ouch.. Maybe I shouldn't do this with freezing cold hands..


Spoiler: Times



1. 4.56 
2. 7.65 
3. 7.79 
4. 6.42 
5. 6.07 
6. 5.40 
7. 6.69 
8. (3.46) 
9. 8.20 
10. 3.73 
11. 5.00 
12. 6.74 
13. 8.17 
14. 6.32 
15. 5.85 
16. 7.49 
17. 7.13 
18. 6.29 
19. (11.25) 
20. 4.72 
21. 6.95 
22. 6.60 
23. 7.42 
24. 5.50


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2015)

end of round 11

race to sub 5:
penguinz7: 6.40

I will update this once a week from now on due to lack of competitors on weekdays.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2015)

Round 12, ends Monday

1. B U B L U R' U B l r u' 
2. U' L U' L U' B R' L' l' b u' 
3. U R L B U B L' U B' l r' u' 
4. U B' L' B R' B' L R l b 
5. L' U R B R' U' B' L' b' 
6. U R L' B' R' U L' B' U l r' 
7. U' B R U' B L' U' L l r' u 
8. U L' U L U' R B L u 
9. U L R' U' L' R' L' U B l b' u 
10. L U R' B' U' R U' B l r' b' u' 
11. L' B' U L B' L' B U l b u' 
12. B' U' R' U R' L' U R' l' b' u 
13. L U' L' U' L' B' U L l' r' 
14. L' U B U' B L U L l' r' b' 
15. U' L R' B' U B' R U R r b' 
16. U R' U R' L U' R L R' l' b' u' 
17. R L' B' L R U B' R l' r' b u 
18. U B U B R' B' U L l r b u' 
19. U R B L' U' L' U' B' r 
20. B' U' R' L' R' U' B L' r b' 
21. L' R' U L' B R' U' B U' l r' b' u' 
22. U' R' L' U B' L B' L' R' b' 
23. U' L' B L U R' B U' r b' 
24. U L' U L' R U B R' l' r' b u'


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 20, 2015)

Round 12, Race to sub-5 - Avg - *5.61*


Spoiler: Times



1. 6.22 
2. 6.49 
3. 6.21 
4. 5.87 
5. 4.12 
6. 4.80 
7. 4.45 
8. 4.79
9. 6.81 
10. 5.51 
11. 5.97 
12. 4.58 
13. 4.85 
14. 4.65 
15. 6.52 
16. 6.00 
17. 6.30 
18. 5.49 
19. (3.51) 
20. 6.54 
21. (8.09) 
22. 5.82 
23. 4.49 
24. 6.97


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2015)

r 12 race to sub 14
*DNF*

XD but anyway switching to keyhole method


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2015)

Round 12 done!

race to sub 14:
Ordway Persyn: DNF (he's such a spaz Isn't he  )

race to sub 5:
penguinz7: 5.61


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2015)

well duh forgot the scrambles  
round 13 ends tuesday

1. U' L R' B' R U' L B r' u 
2. U L' R U' B' L' U L l' r' b' u' 
3. U' L' U R U' B R L' l r u 
4. U' L' U' L U' B L' R' l r' 
5. R' U' L' B' R B L' R l' r b' 
6. U L' U' L' U B' U' B U' r' b u 
7. R L' R' U' B U' L' R' l' r b' 
8. U' R B U R' B U R B r' 
9. L B' U B' R' L R' B' l r b' 
10. R' U' L R L R L B l' r b' 
11. R B U B' R B U' R' l' r u 
12. U' L B' U' R U B' U' l' r 
13. L' B' L' R' B' L B' U l r' u 
14. U' L' B' R' U L' B U' r' 
15. U L' B U' L' U B' U l b' u 
16. R L' U' L' U' L B' R' r b' u' 
17. U B R B L R' L U' l r b' u 
18. U B' L' R U' L B U l b u' 
19. U' R L' B U B' L' U' R' r' b u 
20. R' L R' U' L B' R' B r u 
21. U' L B R B L B' R' L l' r' b 
22. U L R U R B U' L l r' u 
23. U' L B' R U R L' B l r b' u' 
24. U B L' B R' U L R' l r b'


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 22, 2015)

round 13

race to sub 7

times 

1	9.30	-	-
2	8.05	-	-
3	7.47	-	-
4	5.34	-	-
5	5.34	
6	5.36	
7	6.99	
8	5.62	
9	6.88	
10	6.50	
11	7.87	
12	6.21	
13	7.39	
14	6.94	
15	8.26	
16	7.89	
17	6.19	
18	6.11	
19	6.79	
20	5.28	
21	7.31	
22	8.32	
23	6.10 
24	9.15][/SPOILER]


average = 6.94


----------

